# Pigeon Forge



## riprap (Aug 12, 2015)

Going to head to Pigeon Forge the end of next week to visit Dollywood before my oldest starts pre K. Anybody have any experience with an RV park there?


----------



## oops1 (Aug 12, 2015)

I do not but my kids loved Dollywood. Hope yall have a ball


----------



## riprap (Aug 12, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I do not but my kids loved Dollywood. Hope yall have a ball



They are running a special where you can get a 3 day ticket for nearly the price of a one day.


----------



## Cranium (Aug 12, 2015)

Just got back from Sevierville/Pigeon Forge..check out River Plantation RV Resort


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Aug 12, 2015)

A buddy of mine stayed at Clayboughs on 321 ever year. Visited him there a lot and have stayed at one of the cabins they have on backside. It was a real nice place, has a pool and kids center.  Been a few years though.


----------



## Tank1202 (Aug 12, 2015)

Pine Mountain is another rv park. On the south side of the strip in Pigeon Forge about right in the middle. Real nice park with some of the best shower houses I've ever seen. But not really much to do for the kids. It does have a pool.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 13, 2015)

There is one on the Little Pigeon River by the Knife Works place that looks nice. Think they actually have spaces on the river. I've never stayed there, always stay with my wife's relatives in Seymour when we go so I don't know much more about it than that. Would recommend going to this show too if you're looking for some fun entrtaiment:
http://www.dixiestampede.com/


----------



## riprap (Aug 13, 2015)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> A buddy of mine stayed at Clayboughs on 321 ever year. Visited him there a lot and have stayed at one of the cabins they have on backside. It was a real nice place, has a pool and kids center.  Been a few years though.



This looks like a nice place. The KOA is close to Dollywood but it seems a little expensive.


----------



## TimBray (Aug 18, 2015)

May be too late for your question but we used to stay at Mill Creek Resort when we would go (been 15 yrs.) as it was on a back road and quiet but still close to town.

http://www.mcresort.com/


----------



## north_ga fireman (Aug 18, 2015)

Riverbend it's right near wears valley rd and really clean campground


----------



## riprap (Aug 18, 2015)

I think we are going to try creekside rv park. The trolley stops at this place. They are running a special buy at least two nights get one free. All of yall's suggestions look nice. The one free night makes it hard to turn down.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 18, 2015)

I have stayed at River Plantation and River's Edge. Both are good places.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 19, 2015)

Don't know about the RV parks, but go load up at the Log Cabin Pancake House at least one morning.


----------



## riprap (Aug 19, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't know about the RV parks, but go load up at the Log Cabin Pancake House at least one morning.



Will do. I don't think I've ever been to that Apple barn place either. Is that pigeon forge or Gatlinburg?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2015)

riprap said:


> Will do. I don't think I've ever been to that Apple barn place either. Is that pigeon forge or Gatlinburg?



pigeon forge


----------



## Twitcher (Aug 20, 2015)

If you go to the Apple Barn be sure to get a fried pie.


----------



## 3ringer (Aug 24, 2015)

Our must have in PF is a boat sized Banana Split at Mel's Diner. One is enough for two people.


----------



## riprap (Aug 25, 2015)

We had a great time in PF. The creekside rv park was nice. Extremely nice bath house. The spots were close together but so are most up there. Dollywood was great. Also did the Dollywood splash mountain. I'll be glad when my kids can do most of the rides and slides. I should have tried that mel's diner. It stayed pretty full. Next time we go I'm going to try to stay closer to Patriot Park. That is the main hub for the trolleys. It wasn't too crowded so we drove over there and shuttled to Dollywood. 50 cent a person is not bad to let you out at the front gate. The KOA might be worth the money.


----------

